
Army commits massacre in Sudan then cut off internet.how we get internet back? - mutazhameed
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/06/13/end-mass-protests-sudan-has-cut-off-internet-access-nationwide-heres-why/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.8065e95baddf
======
LinuxBender
Set up wifi access points connected to satellite phones. It will be very slow,
but you can read / post text and slowly upload pictures. Disable wifi beacon
and tell people the SSID. Power off laptop when not in use.

Another option would be if someone had a modem. Also slow, but you may be able
to bypass the blocks. Use a phone line in a common area or business, NOT a
home phone. Share via wifi. Disable wifi beacon and tell people the SSID.
Power off laptop when not in use.

Save videos, pictures and text in an encrypted 7-zip file on a USB drive and
send copies in different directions on trains, cabs, horses, etc. Give
filename fake extension. Won't fool everyone, but may fool a soldier. Give a
copy to relief workers that find their way in. Be careful with news media,
they may be fake. Hand them USB, give password and leave.

Find a HAM radio operator and use packet-radio to relay images. Morse code for
text. Keep broadcasts short and do not use call-sign. Use different locations
each time.

Power off smart phones as they can be used as tracking devices.

By-passing blocks by other means may prove difficult [1]

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_in_Sudan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_in_Sudan)

~~~
mutazhameed
thank you very much for you sincere concern and for this valuable information.
current situation in Sudan is total cut off mobile broadband internet but they
kept fiber and landline working, maybe to run their own communication ..
people are afraid to go back to offices after regime had killed over 100
protesters and spread army on street where they search passing people phones
for any type of pictures or videos that document their crimes, if they found
any of that you well get beaten and taken away God knows where. the HAM radio
idea seems applicable the most in current situation

again thank you for your humanity

~~~
LinuxBender
Good luck with that situation. I do not envy anyone there. Certainly those
involved should encrypt what photos and videos they can. Easiest way is 7-zip,
but that is hard to deny knowledge of. VeraCrypt [1] is good for encrypting
hard drives and hidden partitions. I was told there are not many HAM operators
in Sudan, but if you can find one that could help, they can certainly bypass
the internet. Long haul HF data transfer may be the way to go.

Keep in mind, you can place USB drives with copies of the videos in hidden
places, then tell different members of the media where to find them. Format
them as exFat so both windows and mac can read, and avoid NTFS. Wipe
fingerprints off the USB drive before placing them in a dry location.

[1] - [https://www.veracrypt.fr/](https://www.veracrypt.fr/)

